# how big will mishkin be?



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i did a search on puppy size but the puppies were 500 grams at three weeks, Mishkin was 370 grams, a little smaller than average, his mother is 5-6lbs and the father about the same, plus, most of the maltese in their lineage were small, i know this doesn't mean mishkin will be and honestly, i would love him at 9lbs or any weight for that matter but i am curious because i want to buy shirts for him and i have no idea what he'll fit into...

it's funny because before i spoke to mishkins breeder i had a few "breeders" say they had teacup maltese....i was like...goodbye lol

mishkins breeder did have a tiny boy, half the size of the others, she told me about him on the phone and i thought i'd test her so i said "so he will be a teacup malt then?" she actually laughed lol, she said there's no such thing and he is just a runt, she also said that she would be looking after him herself because he needed special care, she would have kept him too because she was scared to sell him but unfortionately he didn't make it










thanks


felicity


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> i did a search on puppy size but the puppies were 500 grams at three weeks, Mishkin was 370 grams, a little smaller than average, his mother is 5-6lbs and the father about the same, plus, most of the maltese in their lineage were small, i know this doesn't mean mishkin will be and honestly, i would love him at 9lbs or any weight for that matter but i am curious because i want to buy shirts for him and i have no idea what he'll fit into...
> 
> it's funny because before i spoke to mishkins breeder i had a few "breeders" say they had teacup maltese....i was like...goodbye lol
> 
> ...


Your questions are getting harder everyday.







It's hard to say at this point what size
clothes you should buy because you have to remember that he'll be growing fast and
it would be foolish to buy so much just to have it not fit in a month or two. What I would
do is buy a couple of things in maybe size xs (if) he's really tiny and then as he grows
start getting size small. After you get him you'll beable to pretty much tell what size he 
wears. When I got Mikey I knew nothing about what size of anything, but after a while
you'll just look at something and go...ok that'll fit. Another idea is...ask the breeder what 
size she thinks Mishkins wears. She should know better then me.









PS. My guess would be that Mishkins will probably be around the same size as his parents.
But then again he could be a little smaller or a little bigger. That's not something anybody can 
tell you and be absolutely 100% sure. Enjoy him while he's a puppy and don't worry so much.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks,

i think i'll wait until he's a bit older then so i can get an estimate of size, i don't want him wearing too much as a puppy anyway because it would restrict him and he'll want to just have fun.

i can't wait until he comes home hey







, it's my birthday in 7 days and i have told my family to just give me money for puppy stuff, their like, are you sure? lol i have plenty to get him all he needs but some extra can't hurt.

i'd rather get stuff for him anyway and i have a lot to buy, i have my eye on this cool little donut bed, it looks really snuggly, somehow i think he will be sleeping with me but it will be good for his day naps.

which reminds me, is it okay for them to sleep next to you in bed? my little cat pandy does and she's tiny and full grown lol, we have never accidently rolled onto her because we don't move much while we sleep, or would it be better to put his bed right next to me? we are on the floor at the moment lol, the bed broke and we were going to buy another one but i'm thinking of keeping the matress on the floor for a while so it's easy for mishkin to get to us, it looks nice anyway, we have a faux fur doonah and it looks really modern, i wonder how he will go from having our bed on the floor to a big bed though?

sorry for all the questions









i can't wait to bring him home but in the mean time i figure i might as well find out as much as i can.



felicity


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

Fenway has slept with us since the night we brought him home. I think I didn't sleep the first week b/c I was scared to squish him. But he actually is quite fast at moving (Itest him sometimes to make sure he'll move







) Now I can not sleep with out him, he snuggles next to me every night. Twice, we left him over my bf's parents and he ended up sleeping with them....now they want there own maltese


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't know what your plans are as far a potty training goes, but you
might want to get that done before you let the puppy sleep with you. Mia
has slept with me since she was 7 weeks old, I got her very early, but
not by choice, long story.







Anyway she had a few accidents in my bed in
the beginning, but I think it was because she didn't know how to get down
or let me know she had to potty. Thankfully it was on top of my comforter.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

it would be a good idea to have him potty trained first but i just know i'm going to want to snuggle with him the first night he comes home...i wonder if i could put something on the bed to protect it, i might try to find an old blanket or something.

i think i still be a little worried about squishing him but iv'e never squashed pandora and she sleeps curled up right next to me every night, she puts her paw on my arm and her head on my shoulder and purs herself to sleep







bonnie sleeps on the end of the bed, she's my other cat.

pandy is going to love mishkin, she loves dogs...bonnie on the other hand will not be happy, she won't hurt him but when we first brought anassa home bonnie would sit around giving everyone a nasty stare







she's over it now but she's still the boss, she sits at the top of the stairs and won't let anassa get past, nass gets all sad and cry's because she wants to be with me so i have to go rescue her...and she's six times bigger than bonnie.

i'm going to have a full bed soon lol, the only one that doesn't sleep on the bed is anassa and that's only because she takes up the whole bed and no-one else has any room, she sleeps on the bed when Jeff's working late though. when he's not working late she sleeps on a huge throw pillowwith a blanket in the downstairs bathroom, it was supposed to be my floor cushion and it cost me heaps but she kept stealing it so it's hers now.


----------

